# Honda blower with a non-Honda engine?



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

Anyone here have a genuine Honda snowblower with a Predator swap or a Chinese clone engine on it? Is it a sin to install a non-Honda engine?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

nope and nope


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

jtw1979 said:


> Anyone here have a genuine Honda snowblower with a Predator swap or a Chinese clone engine on it? Is it a sin to install a non-Honda engine?


First question would simply be: Why? Most of the Honda engines on blowers are GX, and have long life, and are simple to rebuild . . . myself, I'm having a really hard time coming up with a valid reason for that kind of downgrade ...


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I would have no philosophical problems with doing a clone swap. It beats letting the machine sit idle, with no engine. I'm assuming a situation like the original motor threw a rod, by running with no oil, something like that, and maybe you got the machine for cheap.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

jtw1979 said:


> Anyone here have a genuine Honda snowblower with a Predator swap or a Chinese clone engine on it? Is it a sin to install a non-Honda engine?


If it needs an engine.. nothing wrong with the clones.
A sin?...Nope... Maybe in Japan



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

jtw1979 said:


> Is it a sin to install a non-Honda engine?


In my opinion, yes. 
but thats a matter of opinion and philosophy only..

I also will never put a Predator or chinese engine on any of my vintage US-made machines..but thats just me.

Scot


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

sscotsman said:


> In my opinion, yes.
> but thats a matter of opinion and philosophy only..
> 
> I also will never put a Predator or chinese engine on any of my vintage US-made machines..but thats just me.
> ...


If I had an old classic I would probably feel the same way.. Be kinda like putting a Suzuki engine on a Harley.. just isn't right.

My engine is already from China (Powermore)..made by Zongshen so I am off the hook from the start...when my iron gets old to stay true to the theme I have to use a Chinese engine.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

which model Honda do you have? if you are not in a hurry wait until spring/summer and buy some cheap donor machines for engines and parts. Mostly , have heard fairly good things about Predators. 

I have about 10 Honda engines sitting in my shed and boneyard ready if needed for swapouts but it is very rare that a Honda engine goes bad. Do have a gx240 and gx340 that I am rebuilding when i feel like it. the kits were fairly cheap for the piston/rod/gaskets/etc.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Here you go 

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/8801-just-got-624-have-some-questinos.html

You'll need new pulleys, with the cost of pulleys and the cost of engine its cheaper to just rebuild the current Honda.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Not to mention a rebuild on the Honda will outlive the Horrible Fraud junk many times over . . .


----------



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

I was talking to a neighbor. Snow blowers came up. He has a Honda, not sure of the model. Engine is around 6-7hp but he mentioned he was considering a larger engine in the 350-400CC range to make it perform better. I told him to do an impeller kit first before replacing the engine. Did mention I would take the Honda's engine off his hands if he decides to swap it out tho. 🙂


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jtw1979 said:


> I was talking to a neighbor. Snow blowers came up. He has a Honda, not sure of the model. Engine is around 6-7hp but he mentioned he was considering a larger engine in the 350-400CC range to make it perform better. I told him to do an impeller kit first before replacing the engine. Did mention I would take the Honda's engine off his hands if he decides to swap it out tho. 🙂


the main problem i see with Honda's when owners complain about performance is low RPM's at fast throttle. i asked the head mechanic at the Honda dealer how he sets the RPM's and he said by "ear"

i have checked dozens of RPM's on Honda's and they are all around 3100-3200 RPM's. and extra 400-500 at fast throttle ( where it should be ) gives you 15-17% increase in power.

yes, an impeller kit helps but I always tell people to check RPM's beforehand.

another recent fad is changing the jet on older HS models which I am not sure is necessary. may be wrong but then again I ask what is your RPM's at fast throttle?

my wheeled HS624 throws snow as far as a 928. no impeller kit or re-jet . Not exaggerating one bit.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

Shovel said:


> If it needs an engine.. nothing wrong with the clones.
> A sin?...Nope... Maybe in Japan
> 
> 
> ...


 Not so sure if it's a sin in Japan. I have bought "Genuine Honda Parts" and they were made in China.


----------



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

strtch5881 said:


> Shovel said:
> 
> 
> > If it needs an engine.. nothing wrong with the clones.
> ...


I did suggest if he does a clone swap he should change the name to Chonda on his bucket. Would love to see someone actually do that for a laugh.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

strtch5881 said:


> Not so sure if it's a sin in Japan. I have bought "Genuine Honda Parts" and they were made in China.


Perhaps..But it would still be a Honda engine on Honda in the nation of Japan vs a clone sitting on one.
Japan is a proud nation in general and I am sure some would frown on it.
Chinese products doesn't equal automatically bad ..at one time yes.
China is in its industrial age and advancing rapidly...they have quality as well as junk products on the market.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i bet a lot of you are as old as me or older can remember when Japanese products were junk. so was Hong Kong , Taiwan , etc......all junk. lulled the U.S.to sleep until they started exporting the gas miser Toyota's and Datsun's etc. Then the fabulous electronics like the Walkman and others.

I also remember that it was unpatriotic to buy Japanese goods. I used to be one of those guys .. Very upset that so many US companies leave the country to produce goods in other countries. 

China won't take very long to get up to speed. That Alibaba company will be a TRILLION dollar company soon if not already. All the U.S, is gonna be is a bunch of fat , lazy consumers , ready for the taking if we are not careful. China is becoming stronger by the minute. 

The only thing saving us now is our massive and strong military. 

Don't laugh. We could be taken over maybe not by military means but by other means. All the Chinese have to do is buy up our country . Ever read the book "The Art of War?"


----------

